# Sw40ve not firing- Need some help



## Mike20b954 (Dec 9, 2017)

I posted a picture of my firearm where a pin on the trigger mechanism is very loose and causing it not to fire. It will fire 1 round and nothing after. Any advice on replacing this whole piece or how to fix? Thanks!


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you have the parts diagram that came with the gun? I have the sd40ve it is different on the inside,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no experience with this weapon, but that never stops me from offering an opinion.

It looks as if you, or someone, installed an incorrect pin there.

Is the pistol new? Used? Bought from where?
Has it ever been detail-stripped? Maybe the correct pin was inserted somewhere else.


----------



## Mike20b954 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey, Thanks guys. I did buy new about 8-9 years ago. I save everything, so I’ll have to look for the manual if it came with it... On the other hand, a year or so ago I had a “local gunsmith” lighten the trigger pull. I could only say that 99.999% he screwed something up somewhere :-/ What sucks is I don’t even know if I can find him now a days. I debated sending into S&W and just pay for his screw up. Thanks for the suggestions to start somewhere!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I have the SD40 as stated above, so I could not offer much help. Personally, I would either have another gun smith look at it, or send it back to S&W to get it fixed.


----------



## AnOldGuy (Mar 5, 2017)

That silver pin should only extend beyond the sear block housing only 1/8th of an inch. Is that black looking pin in the photo you posted connected to the silver pin, or is it just in there loose? The Black looking pin does not belong there. If you can remove it if its loose, that may be what is fouling the firing cycle. Everything except that black pin piece looks normal. Replacement S&W Sigma Sear Housing Block Assembly, Part #12, is available at apexgunparts.com $55.00


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone assembled it wrong. Take it to a smith?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

